# NIRUN condo pattaya central low maintainance fee



## DNA

I bought a condo in the complex and im very happy with it. I lock it up for 10 months a year and use it for two months .I pay $120 or 3600 bart a year for maintainance and security It has 2 pools in the complex undercover parking for my motorcycle . Real close to big c . fruit and veg market on the other side of sukumvit rd . Everyone is frendly heaps of local bars 7/11 if i want to sell i can no problem. not to expensive . I love the condo and I love pattaya


----------

